# Did Whoopi Goldberg get contacted by Patrick Swayze?



## Wyatt earp (May 11, 2016)

Just wondering ...

► Oh, My Love ♥ [Unchained Melody] (With Lyrics) …:


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 11, 2016)

Great song.  Goofy movie.


----------

